
Amazon to Launch Delivery Service That Would Vie with FedEx, UPS - sebg
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-to-launch-delivery-service-that-would-vie-with-fedex-ups-1518175920?mod=breakingnews
======
sebg
specifically -> "The company is preparing to begin the offering in Los Angeles
with its ‘third-party merchants’ and then roll it out more broadly"

